# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 4 Vs. Competition

## EveryDayIDream

What are your thoughts on the Solidoodle 4 Vs. it's competition?  There are literally a dozen decent printers out there now.  I'm really thinking about getting an SD4, but what exactly makes it better than all the others out there (some more affordable)?

Thought this would be an interesting question for Solidoodle owners.

----------


## Mcbride19

I will say that for this price you will have a "ready to print" 3d printer, but you'll better choose a SD3, it will cost you less than a SD4 and you will have quite the same printer.

----------


## JacobysOne

Really?  You think it's worth getting the SD3 over the SD4?  I'm always one for the most advance technology.  What makes you prefer the 3 over the 4?

----------


## Mcbride19

because there is no real new technology inside the SD4 it's just a SD3 upgraded, the extruder is the same(an horrible puzzle), the bed is also the same, same problems with the z axe(backlash), the SD3 is at a lower price and with the difference you can buy some real upgrades for the printer(The E3D head for exemple). Take a closer look a the two printers and you will see that there are not so much evolution, expect the filament support and the box that have been changed all the rest is quite the same.  :Wink:

----------


## urbanmyth

I agree with McBride.  I honestly don't know why they even put the SD4 out there.  Why not wait another year and put your resources into making a significantly better printer?

----------


## Geoff

If they can get their website right, maybe.. but they say starting at $499, and conveniently give you the picture of the $999 model, and when you go to their store, the lowest priced model is $599...

----------


## DerekPeterson

Personally I think Solidoodle is falling behind their competition.  Hopefully we will see something big from them soon.  Otherwise it could end up being a lost hope.

----------

